# Gary Lam Wing Chun ?



## WT-Peter (Sep 6, 2020)

I've been training Wing Tsun in the EWTO for years. 
Der Dachverband EWTO | WingTsun-Welt - Das Mitgliedermagazin der EWTO

But since I am no longer satisfied with the training, I would like to switch to a different
Wing Chun style.

I have a few videos from Gary Lam looked at it and thought it was great.
What do you think of the Gary Lam method, Is this Wing Chun recommended?

Sorry if its my English not perfect I´am a German


----------



## yak sao (Sep 6, 2020)

This doesn't answer your question but might be an option for you...
Check out sifu Alex Richter. He is WT but he is teaching the Hong Kong way of WT, not the European way, and there are significant differences.

He's been doing some online stuff since the pandemic and he speaks German.

His school is City Wing Tsun in New York.


----------



## Marnetmar (Sep 6, 2020)

Gary Lam is one of the better branches of WC imo


----------



## WT-Peter (Sep 6, 2020)

yak sao said:


> This doesn't answer your question but might be an option for you...
> Check out sifu Alex Richter. He is WT but he is teaching the Hong Kong way of WT, not the European way, and there are significant differences.
> 
> He's been doing some online stuff since the pandemic and he speaks German.
> ...



Thanks for your Response,but I´am living in Germany


----------



## yak sao (Sep 6, 2020)

WT-Peter said:


> Thanks for your Response,but I´am living in Germany



I know, that's why I told you about his online teaching.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 6, 2020)

WC is a system...learn the system. 
Don't get hung up in the 'style'. Style is the way an individual expresses themselves. 
If you are attempting to express someone else you'll never reach your potential. Learn the system, express yourself.


----------



## Marnetmar (Sep 6, 2020)

Danny T said:


> WC is a system...learn the system.
> Don't get hung up in the 'style'. Style is the way an individual expresses themselves.
> If you are attempting to express someone else you'll never reach your potential. Learn the system, express yourself.



That's a pretty serious misapplication of this advice tbh, some groups consistently produce really good students and Gary Lam's group is one of them.


----------



## Cynik75 (Sep 6, 2020)

Marnetmar said:


> That's a pretty serious misapplication of this advice tbh, some groups consistently produce really good students and Gary Lam's group is one of them.


How is it determined who is really good student?


----------



## Danny T (Sep 6, 2020)

Marnetmar said:


> That's a pretty serious misapplication of this advice tbh, some groups consistently produce really good students and Gary Lam's group is one of them.


Gary Lam is a good wing chun instructor. 
He said he wants to switch to a different 'style'.
Gray Lam isn't a style of wing chun nor is Gary Lam a method for learning.
Maybe our understanding of 'style' isn't the same. Style is an distinctive manner of expression.


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 6, 2020)

WT-Peter said:


> What do you think of the Gary Lam method, Is this Wing Chun recommended?



Just my opinion, but Gary lam wc is a little bit off base with regard to wc ideas.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 6, 2020)

wckf92 said:


> Just my opinion, but Gary lam wc is a little bit off base with regard to wc ideas.



I really don't know anything about him. Would you care to explain some of his Concepts that you disagree with?


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 6, 2020)

yak sao said:


> I really don't know anything about him. Would you care to explain some of his Concepts that you disagree with?



This video is what I watched years ago that got me thinking that GL WC seemed a bit off base. I realize it is from a student; but still...it seemed a bit "JKD-ish" to me.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 6, 2020)

wckf92 said:


> This video is what I watched years ago that got me thinking that GL WC seemed a bit off base. I realize it is from a student; but still...it seemed a bit "JKD-ish" to me.



Yeah, I see what you mean


----------



## Danny T (Sep 6, 2020)

Gary learned under WSL and taught for many years for WSL. He also trained and fought Muay Thai for a while in Thailand. He is a good instructor but I find his wing chun similar to WSL in that it more power driven than what I like. I had a student of mine who trained with Gary in California for about a year after having trained with me for almost 6 years. Said the same that it was very good but far more power oriented rather than receiving, redirecting, and very little angling. Mostly just going straight up the center.


----------



## Callen (Sep 6, 2020)

There are two Level 3 Gary Lam instructors in Germany. Where in Germany are you located?


----------



## Callen (Sep 6, 2020)

wckf92 said:


> This video is what I watched years ago that got me thinking that GL WC seemed a bit off base. I realize it is from a student; but still...it seemed a bit "JKD-ish" to me.


Evangelos can be a bit heavy-handed, and the back-fist is a little inflated in that video. The GLWC system is straight forward WSLVT though. Much like other WSL first gen students, there's some personal interpretation in there as well. That said, GLWC is still all about Lat Sau Jik Chung and developing the punch. Clear the way and hit, always attacking the center.


----------



## WT-Peter (Sep 7, 2020)

Callen said:


> There are two Level 3 Gary Lam instructors in Germany. Where in Germany are you located?



West Germany,Rheinland-Pfalz,76855 Annweiler


----------



## Callen (Sep 7, 2020)

WT-Peter said:


> West Germany,Rheinland-Pfalz,76855 Annweiler


Michael Mehle has a GLWC kwoon in Frankfurt. It looks to be about an hour and half away from you. If you have the time to invest, it's worth the drive to check them out. Here's the school info: 

Der Tempel der alten Künste - Kontakt

Best of luck on your journey!


----------



## WT-Peter (Sep 8, 2020)

Callen said:


> Michael Mehle has a GLWC kwoon in Frankfurt. It looks to be about an hour and half away from you. If you have the time to invest, it's worth the drive to check them out. Here's the school info:
> 
> Der Tempel der alten Künste - Kontakt
> 
> Best of luck on your journey!



Thanks, I'll take a look


----------

